# Culture Swap?



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

I've just started writing a new book set in the US, at least partly because I want it to be somewhere with big, open landscapes, and English speaking.

However, I'm English, and I keep finding that I don't know certain cultural references and norms...like, is there a specific name for a sheriff's hat? Or, what kind of car might a fashionable young woman with a decent wage be driving?

So, I was wondering if there'd be any interest in a thread, where people can ask these kind of quick questions that locals of the relevant country could answer very easily? Or maybe people who would volunteer to be a particular country contact? (I'd v happily be a England contact).


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi.  Texas here.
A hat.  (no special name there).
I don't live near a major fashion city so have no idea on the car.
Though in my region there are a prevalence of pickups and Souls.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm from London and spent three months researching _Seattle in Shorts_ in the eponymous city. A few days after arriving I went to the Northwest Bookfest where I was shocked to discover that the Inspector Lynley series (set in London) is written by an author from Greater Seattle. She writes in British English and so inspired me to write the novel (not just the dialogue) in American English. Fortunately, I had a couple of Seattleite beta readers who pointed out some off my Britishisms (like Dinkies instead of Dinks and queues instead of lines).

Any advice would depend on where exactly you are basing your novel, e.g., many Seattleites do not own cars due to problems finding affordable parking spaces, whilst in LA you cannot get by easily without a car. Nowadays, Americans are much less likely to drive American cars, both of the cars I was giving lifts in were Japanese (Suburu and Honda).


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Ask me any questions you like. I was born and raised in Chicago, IL, lived in Los Angeles, CA for 7 years, lived in Atlanta, GA for 6 years and I've been in Seattle, WA for 3 years. 

Depending on the city and the character's outlook, they may not drive a car. Chicago and New York have good public transportation systems, so if you live in the city you don't need to drive. But if the young woman had a decent wage and insisted on driving she would probably drive a Japanese car (Honda) or one of those hybrids. But if she was political and right leaning she might insist on an American brand such as Ford. It all depends.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

where does she live?  that's going to influence car choices.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow - what a nice lot of responses  


So my book is set in New Mexico - and I really wish I could justify a research trip there, as it's somewhere I've always wanted to go. 

People drive mini coopers in the US? that could be an option! I guess I was thinking of something like an MX5, but maybe a little less flashy. (I'm really not a car person regardless of country!) ...You know, something quite small and perky?


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

New Mexico? Just make sure the car has air conditioning!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm going to new mexico in october, but guess that's a bit too far away for you.


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Hi. Texas here.
> A hat. (no special name there).
> I don't live near a major fashion city so have no idea on the car.
> Though in my region there are a prevalence of pickups and Souls.


OMG, you must be in the Houston area. LOL I drove here from Sacramento in my little Soul and was surprised to see so many. I love it BTW.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Alex D said:


> Wow - what a nice lot of responses
> 
> So my book is set in New Mexico - and I really wish I could justify a research trip there, as it's somewhere I've always wanted to go.
> 
> People drive mini coopers in the US? that could be an option! I guess I was thinking of something like an MX5, but maybe a little less flashy. (I'm really not a car person regardless of country!) ...You know, something quite small and perky?


What part of New Mexico please? I may or may not can help. I live like an hour from part of it.


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

I lived in LA and am now in Seattle.

Cars vary greatly, but a woman with a "decent" wage (don't know what decent would be in your definition?) - which I assume to be about $40K to $70K - can be a VW Jetta, Ford Focus, Kia SOUL, Mazda, Subaru hatchbacks, etc.

In LA, I saw a LOT of VW Jettas.

In Seattle, I see a lot of Kias, VW Jettas, and Subarus.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

New Mexico goes from arid desert to snow covered mountains.

To get a feel for what people in any part of the US are buying, look at Craigs list. Autos? Look under autos and put a floor price of $30 or $40 thousand. I suspect it can give lots of info on US culture. Houses? Google real estate Albuquerque, Santa Fe, or Las Cruces.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I have relatives and friends that live in Santa Fe. I visit fairly often. Is she there or ABQ or some other part of the state?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

For New Mexico I'm seeing SUV- Jeep, Range Rover, Dodge, etc. You want something rugged or flashy in New Mexico. 

If your character is outdoorsy at all, I'd go with SUV. If she's very much a "city girl," which is a bit hard to imagine in New Mexico, I'd go for something like a BMW or Lexus. Mini Cooper in New Mexico sounds out of place. 

Anything that isn't rugged or flashy is going to be some kind of Japanese sedan- Honda, Toyota, etc. Just look at the manufacturer's website for what looks like the right car.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in New York, but we visited Deming, New Mexico often when I was growing up. 

I haven't been recently, but suvs and pickups are a good bet. I'm guessing a young woman making decent money might drive one of those small ones like a Ford Escape or Rav4.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

1001nightspress said:


> Not gonna be mini coopers in NM (or not many, let's say that). What city is she in specifically? NM has quite a variety of very wealthy and dirt poor.


I live in New Mexico, in a tiny town (10,000 people) and there are two mini coopers here. They are VERY popular. The dealership has a pile of them on the showroom floor right next to the Dodge trucks. One of the minis is owned and driven by a woman who owns a business downtown. I don't know who owns the other.

Any questions about New Mexico, especially rural NM, I can give you some feedback on. 
Our sheriff doesn't wear a hat. He wears a Glock on his hip though.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

After moving here from Czechoslovakia, I've lived in:
Brooklyn, NY
Pittsburgh, PA
Dallas, TX
Rochester, NY
Frederick, MD

I can tell you about the bars in any of those places.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

vrabinec said:


> After moving here from Czechoslovakia, I've lived in:
> Brooklyn, NY
> Pittsburgh, PA
> Dallas, TX
> ...


Important stuff! What a resource.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow....totally overwhelmed by all these responses....thank you so much to everyone! 

I'm thinking my character is probably going to live in Las Cruces, but may be from a state further north , but I am thinking of setting a lot of the action in Silver City - could that be the town of 10,000 you're referring to, BlairErotica? 

I do like the look the look of the Soul as well


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

On the Soul, my son can fit nicely in the backseat.  He is 6 foot 4 or 5.  The backseat legroom is one of the reasons we bought it.  Oh and that was with the front seat all the way back.
And according to two passengers (different times), it is also comfortable enough to sleep in.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Wow....totally overwhelmed by all these responses....thank you so much to everyone!
> 
> I'm thinking my character is probably going to live in Las Cruces, but may be from a state further north , but I am thinking of setting a lot of the action in Silver City - could that be the town of 10,000 you're referring to, BlairErotica?
> 
> I do like the look the look of the Soul as well


Silver City is the place. Copper mining R us.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a good thread. The only time I set part of a book abroad was in 16th Century France - - don't suppose any of you have been there?!

I'm originally from London (UK), but now live in Norfolk (also UK).

Happy to help with anything I can. And if anyone's interested in cars in the UK, the Mini One is very popular. Got one myself in British Racing green.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

NO mini coopers in NM.  NONE.  Okay, in Taos, yeah, I bet there are--any of the hippie/rich ski towns.  In ABQ?  Never saw a one in years.  In Santa Fe?  Possibly.  Las Cruces?  No.

How good a wage?  What's her job?

I can help on NM.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

TV shows that weren't just set in NM but actually filmed there:  Breaking Bad and In Plain Sight.

In Plain Sight has a LOT of ABQ.

I don't think either have much footage of the mountains, though.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

vmblack said:


> NO mini coopers in NM. NONE. Okay, in Taos, yeah, I bet there are--any of the hippie/rich ski towns. In ABQ? Never saw a one in years. In Santa Fe? Possibly. Las Cruces? No.
> 
> How good a wage? What's her job?
> 
> I can help on NM.


Like I said, there are plenty in Silver City and in Las Cruces. I saw the third one in Silver yesterday. Down here by the border, they like 'em. The dealer in town is doing well.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

VM Black, 
I don't know about ABQ proper but I know when we lived off of Juan Tabo and Lomas (Lumas), whatever that street was by the high school, we couldn't really see the mountain.  It may depend on what part of town they are filming in.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

This is such a great idea. Bookmarking for the future, for sure.

Pick my brains? 

The UK, specifically the northern parts. NE, Cumbria and up to to the borders of Scotland.
The Middle East. An interesting one; take your pick from five countries, not that I imagine there'll be many takers 
Australia, specifically Queensland. South East (Brisbane/Gold Coast) and FNQ.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Hat: No special name

Car: Fiat, Mini Cooper, Toyota Prius (if she's environmentally conscious), BMW M-Series (if she's flashy), Land Rover LR2 (if she's more rugged and still likes a little luxury), Jeep Wrangler (if she's beachy), Honda Civic. 

Anything else, feel free to ask!


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry I missed these last few replies  Thanks again for them!



vmblack said:


> NO mini coopers in NM. NONE. Okay, in Taos, yeah, I bet there are--any of the hippie/rich ski towns. In ABQ? Never saw a one in years. In Santa Fe? Possibly. Las Cruces? No.
> 
> How good a wage? What's her job?
> 
> I can help on NM.


Ermmm... she's an artist who does corporate commissions....so, I dunno... I'd put it at around £40k, so $66k, but I'm not sure if that'd be directly comparable in terms of living standards.



vmblack said:


> TV shows that weren't just set in NM but actually filmed there: Breaking Bad and In Plain Sight.
> 
> In Plain Sight has a LOT of ABQ.
> 
> I don't think either have much footage of the mountains, though.


That's really helpful to know!

I'm definitely setting it in Silver City, and going for a mini cooper, as I just love the idea of this little British car zipping around in the desert (and because my dad used to drive 6 of us around in a mini when I was a child!)


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what people in the US call stockings - you know, those hosiery items that women wear, held up by a garter belt?


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Panty hose. 

Silver City isn't all THAT dry, BTW. It's not like farther south.

https://www.google.com/search?q=silver+city+nm&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=tJCQU62ADYaTyAShrYKoAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1336&bih=891


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks  I'd thought panty hose was just the hosiery item that I would call tights - ie, like legging with feet in.


Aww really? I was counting on it being really arid. I guess I'll have to do a bit more fictionalising than I'd intended


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

If they're held up by a garter belt, they're stockings.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I understood that panty hose meant tights (i.e., a pair of stockings connected together by a panty), but that in very recent years most American women switched to calling them tights, or maybe that's just in the big cities. Just checked Amazon.com and you get hits for both tights and pantyhose both meaning what Brits mean by tights without a ballet tight in sight.

To OP: for questions like this Google is your friend and for US English questions I recommend the Macmillan Dictionary that says "This word is the British English definition, for the American English definition click here." As a Brit who wrote a novel in American English both Google and the Macmillan Dictionary were very dear friends.

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/

I'll let you Google Google.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Fun thread!  I'd be happy to help as well. I'm in Phoenix, Arizona. I have friends in London and York, so I'm very familiar with British usage.

Mini Coopers are like the froo froo car for the more wealthy women--the ones who also tend to like small dogs in purses. PT Cruisers are also rather popular here. Lots of choices on cars, really, but it all depends on the personality of your heroine. You could probably get away with most American or Japanese model cars. 

Yes, we call them stockings if there's a garter belt. Most women don't wear garter belts unless they're planning on having sex. 

New Mexico (and Arizona) have lower wages and living costs in general. $44,000 to $66,000 would be middle to upper middle class, nice and comfortable. That's also quite a lot for an artist to make, so she must be very successful. 

LOL and I've been helping another writer from Germany with Americanisms. Remember that dust bins = trash cans.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

vmblack said:


> Panty hose.
> 
> Silver City isn't all THAT dry, BTW. It's not like farther south.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=silver+city+nm&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=tJCQU62ADYaTyAShrYKoAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1336&bih=891


VM,

If that is true, why is that when it does rain, everyone goes outside to stare at it? We have about half the rainfall of Las Vegas NV.
And boy is my back yard dry now. It rained for about 30 seconds a couple of weeks ago, so we can't complain, I guess.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

BlairErotica said:


> VM,
> 
> If that is true, why is that when it does rain, everyone goes outside to stare at it? We have about half the rainfall of Las Vegas NV.
> And boy is my back yard dry now. It rained for about 30 seconds a couple of weeks ago, so we can't complain, I guess.


LOL I suppose it's like where I am and nobody knows how to drive in the rain either, huh? I swear it rains and all the kids go outside to play in it.


----------



## abishop (May 22, 2014)

If anyone needs help setting a story in Ontario or Quebec, I can tell you all about the unique cultural features of our fine province, like the fact that we drink milk out of bags rather than cartons or jugs.


----------



## Callie Ray (Jan 6, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Can anyone tell me what people in the US call stockings - you know, those hosiery items that women wear, held up by a garter belt?


In my experience, stockings held up by garters are called stockings. But pantyhose are the all-in-ones with a panty, hence the name.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

BlairErotica said:


> VM,
> 
> If that is true, why is that when it does rain, everyone goes outside to stare at it? We have about half the rainfall of Las Vegas NV.
> And boy is my back yard dry now. It rained for about 30 seconds a couple of weeks ago, so we can't complain, I guess.


LOL. It's dry, but a lot of Brits think that all the desert is the same. There's desert. There's dry desert. And then there's miserably dry desert. Silver City is what I'd put in dry desert.

I lived in the mountains. I'd leave the dust for you guys.  I LOVED my rain! With enough swales and my Darwinist gardening habits, I didn't actually water my garden but once every few weeks. (I wasn't high enough to be REALLY wet, but I had some ponderosas, not just pinion.)


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Thanks  I'd thought panty hose was just the hosiery item that I would call tights - ie, like legging with feet in.
> 
> Aww really? I was counting on it being really arid. I guess I'll have to do a bit more fictionalising than I'd intended


Thigh-highs is the more common phrase. Just "hose" for all hosiery. Many people will call them "stockings," but stockings CAN mean panty hose (though more rarely) and so thigh-highs would be more specific. No garter belts unless it's for sex. I like thigh-highs, but they now have no-slip elasticky tops. And most American women go bare legged now in most circumstances, even for formal events, so if there's any kind of hose, there's a reason for it. Especially if it's the desert in summer.

It's dry, but Brits always picture Death Valley everywhere.  The reality of most deserts is somewhat different.

Without irrigation, there's mostly scrub, but in the places where there's runoff or a dip in the ground, expect to find cedars. Cedars can grow to, oh, 15 feet, but most will be 6-10.

$66k would be a LOT for a starving artist in a small town in NM. She'd be VERY successful. I'd expect most artists to scrape by on $30k or so. She'd be selling to tourists or online, almost definitely.

Also, keep in mind how EMPTY NM is. Look at the spaces on the map. Look at the size of most of the towns. There is a huge amount of nothing--no gas stations, even--and most people even from more populated parts of the US go into a kind of culture shock there. The state has 2mil people TOTAL, and 670k of them live in Bernalillo County (ABQ). Santa Fe has another 70k. After that, there are six small cities (30-50k) and three big towns (15k-30k) and then everything else are VERY small towns. And outside of Bernalillo Co, they're VERY far apart.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Alex,

This might be helpful:

 [URL=http://www.oxforddictionaries]http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/words/british-and-american-terms[/url]


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

1001nightspress said:


> Oh, whew. I'm relieved to find this wasn't a medical proposal.


Ewww at *that*_ kind of culture swap!

Great thread! I live an hour or so from Sydney, Australia, if anyone needs to know anything about here._


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Garter belts are also good for long skinny legs and thigh highs.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Garter belts are also good for long skinny legs and thigh highs.


That's true! I've got short legs.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Alex D said:


> Can anyone tell me what people in the US call stockings - you know, those hosiery items that women wear, held up by a garter belt?


No one under 40 still wears what you call stockings except as lingerie meant to entice a man, and very few under 60 still do.

In summer, we go out bare-legged under our dresses. In winter, we wear trousers (which we call pants), or actual tights, which are thicker than stockings.

Back when I did wear what you call stockings, I called them nylons (1970s - 1980s).


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for all these very thoughtful and detailed replies, and the dictionary links - much appreciated! 

And yes...the stockings are intended to be for sexy times, not day-to-day wear!


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

What do you call the surfaces in the kitchen that you prepare food on etc in the US? I'd usually call them 'work surfaces'.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Alex D said:


> What do you call the surfaces in the kitchen that you prepare food on etc in the US? I'd usually call them 'work surfaces'.


Counter top.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

The counter, or the counter top. (depending on how lazy a person is, lol)


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi! Another question...and it's ridiculous that I don't know this, since around 75% of what I read is American fiction:

You say refrigerator, right, not fridge?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a US MC in my book set in the UK, so I had to use American expressions and found it useful to watch TV series set in the US (we get a LOT of them here in SA). I discovered that Americans will say "Have Mr Smith come to see." instead of "Please ask Mr Smith to come and see me." They also say "I need you to..." instead of "Will you..., or please ...." I think it gives a flavour of the US without making every expression strictly American


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I had a US MC in my book set in the UK, so I had to use American expressions and found it useful to watch TV series set in the US (we get a LOT of them here in SA). I discovered that Americans will say "Have Mr Smith come to see." instead of "Please ask Mr Smith to come and see me." They also say "I need you to..." instead of "Will you..., or please ...." I think it gives a flavour of the US without making every expression strictly American


i 
Thanks  I do watch a fair few (I'm just starting series 5 of Damages), and I agree it helps. I also spent 3 summers working in the US in university holidays, and people laughed at me a lot when I said things like 'telly' and 'swap'  But there are just some words that just slip through the net. eg, like repeatedly calling a purse a handbag...sigh..


----------



## Dennis Chekalov (Jun 19, 2014)

Alex D said:


> So, I was wondering if there'd be any interest in a thread, where people can ask these kind of quick questions that locals of the relevant country could answer very easily? Or maybe people who would volunteer to be a particular country contact?


An interesting idea.
I can answer any questions about Russia and USSR.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

South Carolina here.

I drive a Mini Cooper and it gets a fair bit of attention (especially from police looking to pull someone over) because it is somewhat unique.  There is not a Mini Cooper dealer in my city- I have to take it about an hour and a half to Charlotte if I need a specific dealer service.

I imagine if you put her in a Mini Cooper, you could play it up.  Teenage girls loooooooooove my car and always stop me to ask about it. 

Around here, purse and handbag are pretty much the same, although I think the younger crowd just refers to their 'bags".  A lot of cute shortened words in Britishese would make your American girl sound like she's trying too hard to be cute and your American guy... he just wouldn't.  Brekkie, baccy, drinkie, etc.

"Have Mr Smith come to see."  <- I'm not sure who told you that.  No American I know would say that, and if they did, the answer would be, "Whaaa....?"


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Hi! Another question...and it's ridiculous that I don't know this, since around 75% of what I read is American fiction:
> 
> You say refrigerator, right, not fridge?


We say both. We had a famous football (American football) player nicknamed "the Fridge" because he was so large.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

And, in some parts of the Midwest, people still say "icebox" for fridge.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Older people in particular might say icebox.  Before she passed in 1999, my grandma is the only person I've ever heard say "icebox".  Since she was born in 1900, I figure that's what she learned and that's what it stayed for her.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Alex D said:


> Hi! Another question...and it's ridiculous that I don't know this, since around 75% of what I read is American fiction:
> 
> You say refrigerator, right, not fridge?


Here in the western US, most people say fridge.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Ditto that. Western U.S., fridge is probably more common than refrigerator.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

We have quite a few mini coopers in Florida too. Cute cars.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> Older people in particular might say icebox. Before she passed in 1999, my grandma is the only person I've ever heard say "icebox". Since she was born in 1900, I figure that's what she learned and that's what it stayed for her.


My parents called it an icebox sometimes. (In the Southern U.S.) I myself am old enough to remember when refrigerator freezer compartments were not frost-free, and you had to defrost them yourself. If you waited too long, you'd get a two-inch thick layer of ice in the freezer, and despite all warnings, most of us would start hacking at the ice with screwdrivers instead of waiting patiently for it to melt.

My mother also called a dishwashing cloth a dishrag. (For washing dishes by hand.) That's probably because her generation saved all the old clothes, worn-out sheets, etc., and used them for cleaning rags. Dishrags, washrags (to wash yourself in the bath/shower), dustrags, floor washing rags, car washing rags, shoe and furniture polishing rags. Nowadays we pay money for "fancy" pieces of cloth, sponges or high-tech microfiber to dust, wash and polish.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

They're still dishrags and washrags to me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MyraScott said:


> "Have Mr Smith come to see." <- I'm not sure who told you that. No American I know would say that, and if they did, the answer would be, "Whaaa....?"


I hear this a lot in US TV series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bluebonnet said:


> My mother also called a dishwashing cloth a dishrag. (For washing dishes by hand.) That's probably because her generation saved all the old clothes, worn-out sheets, etc., and used them for cleaning rags. Dishrags, washrags (to wash yourself in the bath/shower), dustrags, floor washing rags, car washing rags, shoe and furniture polishing rags. Nowadays we pay money for "fancy" pieces of cloth, sponges or high-tech microfiber to dust, wash and polish.


Some of us still use old rags for polishing shoes, brass etc because you usually have to throw them away . I bought myself a fancy set of cleaning cloths when I got my new car - but I can't bring myself to use them for anything but the final polish because it seems such a waste and I end up using old underwear because it's usually quite a soft cloth (fancy lacy stuff doesn't work  .) Worn out sheets go on the floor when doing painting or washing walls.


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Alex D said:


> I've just started writing a new book set in the US, at least partly because I want it to be somewhere with big, open landscapes, and English speaking.
> 
> However, I'm English, and I keep finding that I don't know certain cultural references and norms...like, is there a specific name for a sheriff's hat? Or, what kind of car might a fashionable young woman with a decent wage be driving?
> 
> So, I was wondering if there'd be any interest in a thread, where people can ask these kind of quick questions that locals of the relevant country could answer very easily? Or maybe people who would volunteer to be a particular country contact? (I'd v happily be a England contact).


I think the kind of hat you're referring to is called a "Campaign Hat" or a "Smokey Bear Hat": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campaign_hat
I don't know if Sheriffs in NM would wear that, or a cowboy hat. A 2-second Google search shows both.

Many suggestions have been made for the car, but she might also drive a Volkswagen, perhaps a Beetle or a Jetta. Of course, the Mini Cooper has many more customization options, so if she's looking to flaunt her personal style, that's certainly an option (and one reason I'm considering one for my next car).


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

HansCummings said:


> I think the kind of hat you're referring to is called a "Campaign Hat" or a "Smokey Bear Hat": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campaign_hat
> I don't know if Sheriffs in NM would wear that, or a cowboy hat. A 2-second Google search shows both.


Ah thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for!

Another question: in the UK, we have several lifestyle magazines aimed at men, heavily featuring girls in their underwear in provocative poses (FHM is a key one). They're not pornographic, but certainly risque, and are sold everywhere that magazines are sold. From my research, it looks like it's not such a thing in the US. Am I wrong?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

In my opinion it is difficult to authentically write a book set in another country unless you spend a considerable amount of time there yourself as you will keep missing small details...maybe if you get the whole book edited by someone living there...


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Alex D said:


> Ah thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Another question: in the UK, we have several lifestyle magazines aimed at men, heavily featuring girls in their underwear in provocative poses (FHM is a key one). They're not pornographic, but certainly risque, and are sold everywhere that magazines are sold. From my research, it looks like it's not such a thing in the US. Am I wrong?


Maxim and the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue certainly qualify.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

HansCummings said:


> Maxim and the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue certainly qualify.


Maxim is just what I was looking for, thanks!!


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Another question: if someone calls you long distance, can you tell that it's a long distance call?


----------



## GoingAnon (Jan 16, 2014)

Great thread! I'm based in Paris, so if you need to check any Parisian and/or French facts, I'll be happy to help!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Another question: if someone calls you long distance, can you tell that it's a long distance call?


Sure. You see the number on your phone when they call and the area code would indicate where they are calling from. You wouldn't automatically know where that area code was, but you could tell if it wasn't one you were familiar with. I know the ones in my state but often Google area codes to see where a call was coming from.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

How about if you were calling a friend who was on vacation on the other side of the country. Would there be anything to tell you that they weren't close by?

Eg, if I called a friend from the UK who was on vacation in France, the ringer would sound different. Instead of going beep-beep...beep-beep, it would go beeeeeeeep....beeeeeeep


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Alex D said:


> How about if you were calling a friend who was on vacation on the other side of the country. Would there be anything to tell you that they weren't close by?
> 
> Eg, if I called a friend from the UK who was on vacation in France, the ringer would sound different. Instead of going beep-beep...beep-beep, it would go beeeeeeeep....beeeeeeep


Typically, now everyone calls each other on their cell phones (mobiles), which show the same number and ring the same no matter where one is calling from. The ring does not change within the US, and I don't have recent experience with people calling from overseas, but I don't thing those calls have different ring tones on a house phone, either. I guess one could program one's cell phone to ring differently if the call is from overseas, if for example one has relatives in Poland or something.


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

I would say maybe..these days with Google Voice etc, you an choose an area code that's very far from your own area's code. 
Callers may also opt to have their number listed as "private caller" which means you can't decipher where the call is originating from.
In general, however, you can tell if it's a long distance or not based on if it's a recognizable area code or not. For example, in my area, the code is 303-, which spans Denver + the surrounding areas. About 15 min from where I live, the area code changes to 720 and further away, it changes to 970. These codes would be considered "local".
When I lived in ABQ, there was only 1 area code: 505. I guess it's because it's not as populated. I can't imagine many people in NM driving a mini cooper. It's pretty rough there.
Like someone mentioned, cellphone #s do not change across state lines.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

What slang term would a boy of about 16 use in response to hearing a funny and incredible story, eg - "Man, that's xxx!" - ie amazing, hilarious, great, awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Alex D said:


> Wow - what a nice lot of responses
> 
> So my book is set in New Mexico - and I really wish I could justify a research trip there, as it's somewhere I've always wanted to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## authorfriendly (Apr 21, 2012)

Alex D said:


> Wow - what a nice lot of responses
> 
> So my book is set in New Mexico - and I really wish I could justify a research trip there, as it's somewhere I've always wanted to go.
> 
> People drive mini coopers in the US? that could be an option! I guess I was thinking of something like an MX5, but maybe a little less flashy. (I'm really not a car person regardless of country!) ...You know, something quite small and perky?


I drive an MX-5 and think its more a male drive..If your heroine is a mother she might well be driving a Volvo or another car known for its safety, or an SUV to transport kids. If she is progressive it would likely be a Prius of other hybrid, unless she was obscenely wealthy in which case she might drive a Tesla.


----------

